# Programs For the HP-35s



## JoeysVee (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any good programs for the HP-35s?


----------



## Agg97 (Aug 27, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Does anyone have any good programs for the HP-35s?


What kind of "good programs" do you think you'll need? I used the HP-35s when taking the exam in April, and just used it as a basic calculator. The only reason I chose the HP-35 is because I like RPN, and the keys on the HP-33 weren't in straight lines. Thus, the only one on the list that I met my needs was the HP-35.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think I'll "need" any. I'm thinking about putting a few basic equations in though like Bernoulli's eq. Just wondering if anyone already had anything like this.


----------



## Agg97 (Aug 31, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I don't think I'll "need" any. I'm thinking about putting a few basic equations in though like Bernoulli's eq. Just wondering if anyone already had anything like this.


Gotcha. Personally, I wouldn't want to spend the time to input those formulas. Especially Bernoulli's, just because there's so many variables. I preferred to write out the entire Bernoulli extended equation, strike through all the 0 items, then figure out the heads for each term remaining. This helped because it's systematic, and also gives you a "reality check" after solving for each term. For instance, if your frictional term is 50x your velocity head, you may want to go double-check it.

I took this approach, and finished the morning section 1 hour early. I finished the afternoon section (HVAC) 2 hours early. So, writing out a bunch of stuff is not the big time waster many people think it is.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Add, unless you are a expert user and can write your own programs I would fear spending more time messing with the calculator and less understanding the problem.


----------



## dastuff (Aug 31, 2009)

It's safer to write out the equations than miss an easy problem under pressure.


----------

